# One Plane V Two Pane Swing - Pros and Cons?



## Alex1975 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am interested in the pros and cons of the one and two plane golf swing. I understand the mechanics of the two swings and that the one plane is very phisical, what I am interested in is the pros and cons of both? Does one promote a different shot shape to the other, is one more consistant than the other and so on?


Thanks for any informations that you think is relevent to this topic.

Alex


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 12, 2012)

Shot shape will not be affected.  The ball has no idea whether it was struck by a one or two plane swing, it only respects what happened at the exact moment of impact.

The main issue for the golfer is whether they can create better impact conditions with a one or two plane swing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 12, 2012)

I would add that a one plane swing requires less manipulation of the club so when learned is an easier swing to maintain.  Some people find the amount of forward spine tilt and rotation required difficult, especially if they have mobility problems.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 12, 2012)

I have nothing good to say about a 2 plane swing. Less and less players get their hands high nowadays.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 12, 2012)

My impression from a number of people I've played with is that quite often a player is simply more comfortable with one or the other. It suits their physique, habbits or 'mind's eye'. I suspect that whatever the merits or otherwise of each, the best solution is a reliable implementation of the one that you're most comfortable with, rather than trying to force your body/mind into something that doesn't suit.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 12, 2012)

pendodave said:



			My impression from a number of people I've played with is that quite often a player is simply more comfortable with one or the other. It suits their physique, habbits or 'mind's eye'. I suspect that whatever the merits or otherwise of each, the best solution is a reliable implementation of the one that you're most comfortable with, rather than trying to force your body/mind into something that doesn't suit.
		
Click to expand...

I follow your point but a good golf swing is not necessarily comfortable.  Making a swing feel comfortable can also get you into weak positions.  I do agree that some peoples build can make one or the other swing better suited for them.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 12, 2012)

pendodave said:



			My impression from a number of people I've played with is that quite often a player is simply more comfortable with one or the other. It suits their physique, habbits or 'mind's eye'. I suspect that whatever the merits or otherwise of each, the best solution is a reliable implementation of the one that you're most comfortable with, rather than trying to force your body/mind into something that doesn't suit.
		
Click to expand...

I agree very much with the above. However I heard that a bad shot with a 2 plane swing tends to be a slice, as you come down steeper with a chopping action. Whereas the bad shot with a 1 plane swing tends to be a pull. 

I'd also heard that the 1 plane swing is more powerful as it uses the bigger muscles.

No doubt I will be corrected........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2012)

I went from a very high swing (think Monty without the talent) to a one plane swing. Less moving parts and I've really understood it. This is a clip from my last range session. I have posted my swing on numerous occasions and if you look at the old compared to this is chalk and cheese. Those who know will remember how much my head lifted on the back swing and how much spine angle was lost on the way down. This isn't a finished article one plane has made a world of difference

http://youtu.be/sBDr7NqOtds


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 12, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I went from a very high swing (think Monty without the talent) to a one plane swing. Less moving parts and I've really understood it. This is a clip from my last range session. I have posted my swing on numerous occasions and if you look at the old compared to this is chalk and cheese. Those who know will remember how much my head lifted on the back swing and how much spine angle was lost on the way down. This isn't a finished article one plane has made a world of difference

http://youtu.be/sBDr7NqOtds

Click to expand...

Homer,

This really is meant as a  constructive comment:

You have good one plane setup and posture, you also take the club back to the top nicely.    You do get rather steep in the downswing though and this shows in your very high followthrough, your arms should ideally be back on the shoulder plane here.

Keep up the good work and I hope my comments are of some help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Homer,

This really is meant as a  constructive comment:

You have good one plane setup and posture, you also take the club back to the top nicely.    You do get rather steep in the downswing though and this shows in your very high followthrough, your arms should ideally be back on the shoulder plane here.

Keep up the good work and I hope my comments are of some help.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying but we were working on something specific. My arms extended too far down the line and so we're working on steeper into the ball to try and exit better left as per the one plane swing. It is coming together and the plan is to keep what I have on the way back and then soften the angle on the way down but step by step to get the results ingrained


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the repies all, Jensen that was the sort of thing I was after. It is a more powerful swing but that does not mean more club head speed so you can be long with either swing I believe.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 13, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			It is a more powerful swing but that does not mean more club head speed...
		
Click to expand...

Says who?

You can hit the ball the furthest by taking a run-up if distance is all you care about.

The 2 plane swing is more complex (it has 2 planes!), is driven by smaller muscles and (in my opinion) causes more back injuries than any other swing.


----------

